# Bodentaster selbstgebaut...



## sven_p (18. Januar 2009)

Moin!

Hier will ich euch nun meine selbstgebauten Bodentaster, die ich zum Forellenangeln benutze,demonstrieren, mit denen ich Exori preislich  den Kampf ansagen will:q

Eigentlich ist das ganz simpel. Man benötigt lediglich einen großen Nagel von 10 cm, einen Weinkorken und einen Karabiner von nem Meereswirbel.
Zuerst müsst ihr den Kopf des Nagels mit nem schweren Hammer platthauen und anschließend mit nem Mini-Metallbohrer durchbohren (Achtung: Nicht zu viel Druck ausüben, sonst bricht der Bohrer!) Am besten klappt das mit ner Standbohrmaschine, sonst einfach in den Schraubstock einspannen und mit der Handbohrmaschine.
Nun nehmt ihr den Korken und steckt den mittig auf den Nagel und schiebt ihn bis nach oben zum Kopf.
Testet unter Wasser aus z.B im Eimer, treibt der Nagel auf, müsst ihr ein bisschen von dem Korken abschneiden. 
so tastet ihr euch langsam an die richtige Korkengröße heran.
Das macht ihr, bis der Nagel aufrecht, eben wie die Originale, auf dem Grund steht.

Zu allerletzt müsst ihr dann noch nen Karabiner durch das Bohrloch stecken. Den Wirbel sollte man jedoch vorher mit der Knipex abmachen, das beugt verhedderungen vor.

Nun ist der Eigenbau-Bodentaster fertig und hat euch gerade mal ein paar Cent gekostet während ihr im Angelladen um die 3 Euro bezahlt hättet.
Unten seht ihr alles auf den Bildern!

Probierts mal aus und viel Spaß!


----------



## gufipanscher (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bodentaster selbstgebaut...*

einfach simple #6

könnt mir nur vorstellen, dass sich das Ding um die eigene Achse dreht... das würde sich vielleicht beheben lassen, wen du den Korken stark außermittig bohrst.


----------



## sven_p (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bodentaster selbstgebaut...*

Hmm, also mit verwicklungen hab ich keine Probleme gehabt bisher, vorausgesetzt man stopt die montage vor dem aufprall ab und streckt das Vorfach unter wasser.


----------



## nibbler001 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bodentaster selbstgebaut...*

Nehm meistens Durchlaufposen und bebleie  einfach das falsche Ende^^. Pose einfach um 1-5g überbebleien.


----------



## Pepepjest (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bodentaster selbstgebaut...*

Habs nachgebaut. Wenn das klappt, super. Hab schon min 5-6 Stück im See verheizt. Wo ich angle ist der Boden voll mit fetten Steinen, da hab ich schon einige Blinker, wobbler Bodentaster usw. verloren. Wenn so einer abgeht ist der Verlusst ja gering. Coole Sache Sven_p


----------



## phirania (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bodentaster selbstgebaut...*

Bon,werd ich auch mal nachbauen für den Kanal.


----------

